# Panatta tan



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

Anybody know where I can buy Panatta tan? I googled it but got nothing


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

try dream tan mate, one coat will do, no oil needed. looks the business, makes a mess but it really is the best stuff to use come show day.


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

bodyworks said:


> try dream tan mate, one coat will do, no oil needed. looks the business, makes a mess but it really is the best stuff to use come show day.


Panatta is the same idea as dream tan only not as thick, if the lights aren't really bright dream tan will hide your separation, and anyone who has been to the NABBA NI show will know the lighting is far from perfect


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

try www.extremenutrition.com

there's no panatta, but they've got what you're looking for.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

www.extremenutrition.co.uk actually


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

Extreme what is the quick bronze like? Dream tan is too dark for the NI stage lights and it actually hides your cuts, panatta is much lighter.


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

F/P. Give wee rab a ring.I gave him the contact in London to distribute panatta.Peak body used to stock it but ceased selling it for some reason.The guy in london sells pannatta equipment and rab gets it from him.Oh by the way, your on target big dog.Looking bigger this year.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Fine, the Quick Bronze does not go on anywhere near as heavy as Dream Tan but will wash off just as easily.

You will be best to have some Pro tan first before the Quick Bronze


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

Extreme. said:


> Fine, the Quick Bronze does not go on anywhere near as heavy as Dream Tan but will wash off just as easily.
> 
> You will be best to have some Pro tan first before the Quick Bronze


Yep I put on 5 coats of pro tan for the 3 days prior to the show, might give the quick bronze a go then


----------

